# Partition wiederherstellen?



## wSam (14. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe folgende Festplatte:

Ausgangslage Platte 2

- Erweiterte Partition mit
- 6GB
- 100GB
- 40GB

Alles NTFS formatiert.

Ich habe versucht mit Partition Magic die 6 GB grosse Partition mit der drauffolgenden 100 GB grossen Partition zusammenzuführen (alle in der gleichen erweiterte Partition).
Jedoch erschien beim zusammenführen ein CRC-Fehler und die Aktion konnte nicht ausgeführt werden. 

Über wiederherstellen in Partition Magic konnte ich die 40 GB grosse Partition wiederherstellen. Die 100 GB grosse Partition erscheint nun als unzugeordnet. Die 6 GB grosse ist noch vorhanden.

Wie bringe ich die verloren geganene Partition wieder zurück?

Vielen Dank für Hilfe im Voraus und Gruss


----------

